# [SOLVED] HP Compaq 6715b RAMs



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hellos, 

I've just taken apart my HP Compaq 6715b (Taken off the "lids" on the back of it), and i noticed there was only 1 RAM slot. 
And that RAM slot is empty (See pictures in Attachments).
And Crucial's website says a HP Compaw 6715b has 2 RAM slots.
The computer curretly has 896 MB of RAM right now, running at 1,6 GHz (runs at 797 MHz when running on battery alone)


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: HP Compaq 6715b RAMs*

(Guess i forgot to write this) What im wondering about is: Where is the 2nd RAM slot? Since i only found 1 empty one, while Crucial's website says it's got 2 slots, and the laptop has 896 MB RAM running atm.

(Had to double post since i cant Edit anymore, sorry) =)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HP Compaq 6715b RAMs*

The second RAM slot is commonly located below the first slot in laptops. The Owner's manual will show the location and instruct you how to install more RAM.


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: HP Compaq 6715b RAMs*

If you look at the images, you'll see there's no RAM slot under the 1st. And .. hehe .. if only i had the users manual


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HP Compaq 6715b RAMs*

User manual can be downloaded from the manufacturer's site.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: HP Compaq 6715b RAMs*

You will need to remove the keyboard to access the internal memory slot.

HP Compaq 6715b Maintenance Guide


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: HP Compaq 6715b RAMs*

OK, thanks, now i know how to remove it when i get back home. But what size RAM is it? There's no such thing as a 896MB RAM, is there?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: HP Compaq 6715b RAMs*

1 gig minus the amount dedicated to the video subsystem.


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: HP Compaq 6715b RAMs*

Oh, so the Video Card always steals some RAM?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HP Compaq 6715b RAMs*

Onboard Graphics is dependent on System RAM.


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: HP Compaq 6715b RAMs*

Alrighty, i checked now under the keyboard, it's there and 1Gig. Thanks for the help! ^.^

Solved


----------

